# How to measure bone?



## Beatrice5 (23 November 2010)

Dumb question - sorry.

But in horse ads they sometimes refer to say 8 inches of bone - what does this mean? I am guessing you measure around a leg bone but which area? I am interested as Henna has great big tree stumps for legs and makes her Mum look like a waife 

Also do foals heads catch up in proportion to their bodies and at what are. Again Henna is a pin head with a tea cup nose on a rather stocky body at 8 months old - she does look a tad cut and shut 

Cheers guys?


----------



## Sun (23 November 2010)

measure the circumference below the knee of the forelimb, flat bone will have a good depth of ligs/tendon with a flat front of cannon, round cannons lacking in depth of ligs/tendon is not so preferred.

hind limb bone circumference is normally 1/2" bigger, it si the FORELIMB circumference which is normally the qouted "bone"

I test drove a superduper WB for sale last year that must of been well over 16 hands, but he was tiltering along on stilts with what looked to be about 7" of very weak round bone *sigh*


----------

